# Half way between Alicante & Calais !!



## bigpoppa (Jul 3, 2010)

Hi everyone,

We will soon be driving from the Alicante area up to Calais with our 3 young children, can anybody suggest somewhere nice that we could stay for a night or two on the way, around half way would be ideal.

Although our budget is modest, we were hoping to stay somewhere with a little more charactar than a F1 or Ibis.

Thanks in advance


----------



## bigpoppa (Jul 3, 2010)

131 viewings yet no one can offer any advice ? did i upset someone


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

bigpoppa said:


> 131 viewings yet no one can offer any advice ? did i upset someone



LOL, I dont think you did !! I dont know the answer tho!!! Have you tried the French page of our forum?? or google???


Jo xxxx


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

I do the run from time to time. Its not particularly wonderful, but you can make Valences Nord on the first day. If you come off at the Nord exit, go through the toll, then there are a number of hotels there at reasonable cost, inc gthe Campomile


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

How about looking at the Logis de France website?
Individual, non-chain small inns with character and with excellent regional cooking and not over expensive.


----------

